# Clausing 8520 milling machine knee mill - $500 (Monterey)



## Nogoingback (Nov 12, 2018)

https://monterey.craigslist.org/tls/d/clausing-8520-milling-machine/6747597401.html


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 13, 2018)

Get on that one, somebody!


----------



## talvare (Nov 13, 2018)

That appears to be a smokin' deal for someone's home shop. Don't think that one will be there long.

Ted


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 13, 2018)

Another basket case. Nice mill too bad it's in pieces.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Nov 13, 2018)

The mill was in outstanding condition when he bought it so he took it apart to restore it.........   never heard of someone taking apart a machine in outstanding condition.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 13, 2018)

unfortunately I have. There have been several machine tools like this all on CL. There is a Boyar Shultz 612 in Bakersfield that in pieces for $550. The mill they don't show the pieces, the grinder they do. Very sad.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 13, 2018)

Doubleeboy said:


> The mill was in outstanding condition when he bought it so he took it apart to restore it.........   never heard of someone taking apart a machine in outstanding condition.


But at least you can inspect it when it is apart, find out most of what is wrong with it.  Just make as sure as you can that ALL the parts are there before closing the deal...


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 13, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> But at least you can inspect it when it is apart, find out most of what is wrong with it.  Just make as sure as you can that ALL the parts are there before closing the deal...



Yes, but there is the rub. It's really hard to know if all the parts are there. I'm not even sure you can buy parts for it anymore. The couple of times I took on basket cases I went through a lot of hassle to get them back 100%. I'm sure somebody who has more patience than me would make a go of it. To me it's not a good sign the X drive already got sold. I'd be worried something else got sold too and those drive are pretty specific.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 13, 2018)

C-Bag said:


> Yes, but there is the rub. It's really hard to know if all the parts are there. I'm not even sure you can buy parts for it anymore. The couple of times I took on basket cases I went through a lot of hassle to get them back 100%. I'm sure somebody who has more patience than me would make a go of it. To me it's not a good sign the X drive already got sold. I'd be worried something else got sold too and those drive are pretty specific.


If I was looking at buying it, or any basket case, I would insist on laying out and inspecting all the bigger parts, and all the fasteners and all the smaller parts, and build it in my mind, putting the parts for each sub assembly together with the fasteners for that portion, until everything is accounted for.  If the owner rejected that idea, I would walk away.  I do not think it would take very long to do, and you would need to do it at home anyway.


----------

